# It's things like this that p*** me off



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

OH having a go at me for not eating the celary, saying I'm "not getting any more" (right and that's not controlling!  ) 

Yet when he throws out most of his pizza last night, that's ok!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

My OH is always saying things like that when things go to waste in the fridge

Not really controlling, just not wanting to waste money on wasted food I think hehe.

It REALLY annoys him when I insist we get something, and let it rot :biggrin5:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> OH having a go at me for not eating the celary, saying I'm "not getting any more" (right and that's not controlling!  )
> Celery is food fit for neither man nor beast - you are quite right not to eat it.
> 
> Yet when he throws out most of his pizza last night, that's ok!


Throws it OUT?! What's wrong with putting it in the fridge for the next day?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> My OH is always saying things like that when things go to waste in the fridge
> 
> Not really controlling, just not wanting to waste money on wasted food I think hehe.
> 
> It REALLY annoys him when I insist we get something, and let it rot :biggrin5:


Same for me and my OH! He always gets annoyed if I buy something then it goes out of date. It's a bad habit of mine as I forget it's in the fridge lol.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> My OH is always saying things like that when things go to waste in the fridge
> 
> Not really controlling, just not wanting to waste money on wasted food I think hehe.
> 
> It REALLY annoys him when I insist we get something, and let it rot :biggrin5:


Telling someone not to do something is a form of control, well that's what he says if I tell him not to do something

And it's not him wasting money since I'm the one paying for food


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

He won't buy more celery? Controlling no, doing yo a favor yes. Celery is just not food


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

Surely it's better just to smile it off sweetly and ignore him? I do that with my partner frequently, he's never any the wiser and is happy he's made his point without it kicking off into an argument. There doesn't seem much point in getting annoyed over a small, somewhat juvenile comment?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yet when he throws out most of his pizza last night, that's ok!


well, no more pizza for him then!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Could be that after he has prepared a meal and you don't eat it all it annoys him? Ask him


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Dont you work as a function, money wasted is money that cant be enjoyed as a couple 

Its a very minor thing telling you he wont buy something thats only going to go to waste. Hes not telling you what you can and cant eat - he is telling you he wont buy it again if its only going to waste.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> My OH is always saying things like that when things go to waste in the fridge
> 
> Not really controlling, just not wanting to waste money on wasted food I think hehe.
> 
> *It REALLY annoys him when I insist we get something, and let it rot :*biggrin5:


I do that, and TBH I annoy myself with it. I'll see somebody cook something on telly (say, for example, an aubergine) and I'll think "Mmmmmm - that looks YUMMY!" And the next time we are at the shops I will buy an aubergine. Then I'll put it in the fridge while I sort the recipe out. Then I won't be able to find the recipe. Then I think - "Bugger it! I'll use a different recipe." Then I will look at the aubergine and realise that I am afraid of it. I fear it like I have feared nothing in my life except for the woman in the refectory at Newcastle University. It will sense my fear and mock me. I will become angry as well as afraid, but will still be too frightened to cook it. I will shove it to the back of the fridge and shut the door.

Every single day after that, I will feel its mocking gaze whenever I open the fridge. I refuse to meet its - er - eye. For weeks it will lie there, taunting me, then one day I will think "Right - NO MORE! The only thing to fear is fear itself etc etc etc" And I will grasp it firmly, only to find that inside its (now dull) purple rind it is rotten and squishy, and I have squashed it all over my hand - eeeeeuuuw!

Into the bin it goes, and the savage cycle begins again with (say) a dragon fruit . . .


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I love celery. so many things you can do with it.lol

put it in soup
put it in stew
pickle it is chili vinegar and it blows your mouth off.
eat it raw
eat it raw smothered in peanut butter
put it in salad
put it in coleslaw

very underestimated.

but..you shouldn;t have to eat anything you don't like.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> Surely it's better just to smile it off sweetly and ignore him? I do that with my partner frequently, he's never any the wiser and is happy he's made his point without it kicking off into an argument. There doesn't seem much point in getting annoyed over a small, somewhat juvenile comment?


I didn't say anything to him, that's why I came on here to complain 



grumpy goby said:


> Dont you work as a function, money wasted is money that cant be enjoyed as a couple
> 
> Its a very minor thing telling you he wont buy something thats only going to go to waste. Hes not telling you what you can and cant eat - he is telling you he wont buy it again if its only going to waste.


But it's ok for him to waste food?



lilythepink said:


> I love celery. so many things you can do with it.lol
> 
> put it in soup
> put it in stew
> ...


Love the sound of the pickling and the peanut butter ideas!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I love celery. so many things you can do with it.lol
> 
> put it in soup
> put it in stew
> ...


As you can tell, celery and I are not the best of chums. But I agree that no-one should have to eat something they don't like, or eat more than they want - when you are full, you are full.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I do the cooking and wifey stuff.husband gets to do everything else...lol. so, its down to me what goes in the bin and what gets bought from the shop.

Nothing gets wasted here.certainly not celery.lolol.

My husband doesn't like heart and brawn and ox tongue...so he needs to keep quiet or thats what I would serve him up next.lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Celery is best given to rabbits imho, lol.

Just ignore him. He will most likely forget he even said anything within the hour.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Does he just plonk a whole stick of celery on your plate or is it nicely sliced in small portions?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> But it's ok for him to waste food?


Did I say that? No 

If he does the shopping he is in control of what he buys sadly. Just say "If your not going to eat it all, I will only budget for smaller pizzas" if its your money paying for it.

Or do what most people do and fridge left overs!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> As you can tell, celery and I are not the best of chums. But I agree that no-one should have to eat something they don't like, or eat more than they want - when you are full, you are full.


[email protected] it in the bin.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I didn't say anything to him, that's why I came on here to complain
> 
> But it's ok for him to waste food?
> 
> Love the sound of the pickling and the peanut butter ideas!


Is it really worth getting so annoyed over though? Everyone is entitled to a rant, of course, it just seems like such a silly thing to get annoyed over. It is, after all, just a bit of celery...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> Did I say that? No
> 
> If he does the shopping he is in control of what he buys sadly. Just say "If your not going to eat it all, I will only budget for smaller pizzas" if its your money paying for it.
> 
> Or do what most people do and fridge left overs!


I do the shopping


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

celery pizza? Then it wouldn't get wasted


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just another day in the Tinkerbell household.....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Just another day in the Tinkerbell household.....


That's Leonard if he's been woken up :lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

to me this is much ado about nothing...If I've learned anything in life its "don't sweat the small stuff, pick your battles well".......tink just say That's nice ....its like saying you don't give a toss...


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> to me this is much ado about nothing...If I've learned anything in life its "don't sweat the small stuff, pick your battles well".......tink just say *That's nice *....its like saying you don't give a toss...


I read that in Mrs Brown's voice  Good advice jill, we will never be happy whilst we allow such trivial matters to get to us.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

if you do the shopping then buy what u like it's not like he has any control over it at all in that case.

Sounds to me like your pissed off over a very minor thing... as I said wasted food is probably something that most couples have disagreements over. No one likes wasted money 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishEyes said:


> I read that in Mrs Brown's voice  Good advice jill, we will never be happy whilst we allow such trivial matters to get to us.


have you heard the joke that it comes from? It has come in very handy when I'm biting my tongue...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Guess I just don't like people having a go at me when they are being hypocritical


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

What kind of person throws out pizza!?????


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Guess I just don't like people having a go at me when they are being hypocritical


Well, no one likes that, I would say. Just be a duck and let it roll off your back, there are more important things in life


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> What kind of person throws out pizza!?????


I know right! It's a disgrace!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> have you heard the joke that it comes from? It has come in very handy when I'm biting my tongue...


I know it as something that she says as a replacement for **** off


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I LOVE celery. Just with salt. Yum!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> I LOVE celery. Just with salt. Yum!


Celery with marmite is yum too....


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> What kind of person throws out pizza!?????


pizza never goes to waste here.....dogs always ready for a bit.lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Celery with marmite is yum too....


Celery with peanut butter!  Celery with pimento cheese!  Chopped celery in Waldorf and chicken salads! 

I don't care for celery much on it's own, but where would we be without celery?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Celery with peanut butter!  Celery with pimento cheese!  Chopped celery in Waldorf and chicken salads!
> 
> I don't care for celery much on it's own, but where would we be without celery?


We'd be screwed  It's one of the holy trinity for the basis of recipes that we make-gumbo etc.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Celery, where would we be without celery?


Well I. Personally don't think our troops in the first world war would have survived without it.

Across no man's land the distant sound of British soldiers munching away in unison on their sticks of celery must have echoed like the marching boots of advancing reinforcements to the hun. :wink:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> We'd be screwed  It's one of the *holy trinity* for the basis of recipes that we make-gumbo etc.


You can't make red beans and rice, jambalaya, dirty rice, creole shrimp, crawfish etouffee or gumbo with out the holy trinity. :nonod:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Exactly, lots of my favourite dishes!!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry but your relationship is not healthy. I think you need time apart from each other in order to appreciate each other a little more. I wouldn't get upset about a bit of celery. As has already been said, you need to pick your battles and just worry about the big stuff.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I'm sorry but your relationship is not healthy. I think you need time apart from each other in order to appreciate each other a little more. I wouldn't get upset about a bit of celery. As has already been said, you need to pick your battles and just worry about the big stuff.


As I said we do not want/need time apart

And tbh it's only because of my self esteem/confidence problems that I react to things like this, I don't like people (that are supposed to love me) having a go at me


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> You can't make red beans and rice, jambalaya, dirty rice, creole shrimp, crawfish etouffee or gumbo with out the holy trinity. :nonod:


yum.we are all coming to your house for dinner except tinks cos she doesn't like celery.lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

2nd thoughts.not fair to leave somebody out.tinks can come too, we can pick the said celery out for her.lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

something ridiculous said:


> I'm sorry but your relationship is not healthy. I think you need time apart from each other in order to appreciate each other a little more. *I wouldn't get upset about a bit of celery.**you need to **worry about the big stuff*.


You mean like, where the [email protected]@k am I gonna put this?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You mean like, where the [email protected]@k am I gonna put this?


Yum!! Just I'm gonna need the jet wash to clean it, it's always a bit muddy, isn't it?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Guess I just don't like people having a go at me when they are being hypocritical


??????
____________

EDIT: Sorry - I'd lost the thread - I'm back on track now and know what it means


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> 2nd thoughts.not fair to leave somebody out.tinks can come too, we can pick the said celery out for her.lol


And for me - I'm not eating that stuff! It is the Devil's Vegetable :mad5:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Is this thread a joke?!!

Celery?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> You mean like, where the [email protected]@k am I gonna put this?


The Celery State?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lostbear said:


> ??????
> ____________


He has a go at me for wasting food yet he wastes food


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Is this thread a joke?!!
> 
> Celery?


No-one EVER jokes about celery!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> You can't make red beans and rice, jambalaya, dirty rice, creole shrimp, crawfish etouffee or gumbo with out the holy trinity. :nonod:


Supper round at yours tomorrow night then!!

You can knock up a round of those armadillo cocktails that you mentioned too.:thumbsup:

Tinks....Putting celerygate to one side for a minute,I can understand it from both sides really.

Maybe your OH is been a bit of a a**e because he prepared your dinner with love and you didn't eat it all not because you "didn't eat your celery"

And

You don't like that he thinks it's one rule for you and a different rule for him but to be fair he'll have long forgotten that he didn't eat all of his pizza last night so won't know he's been a bit of a hypocrite.

Communicate with one another Tinks then an event like this will probably not happen again.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

would an armadillo cocktail be suitable for a veggie?

and did the cocktail actually come from a roosters bum?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Supper round at yours tomorrow night then!!
> 
> You can knock up a round of those armadillo cocktails that you mentioned too.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I think you've got the wrong end of the (celery..... Get it  ) stick

He didnt make me dinner with celery in it

We went to get the tuna pasta bakes out of the fridge to cook for dinner and the celery was in the fridge


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> What kind of person throws out pizza!?????


That is an arrestable offence you know! 

Tink I'd call the police


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Is this thread a joke?


It can be whatever you want it to be.

It can be a sack of very angry squirrels after you've brutally beaten them with a wimbledon winning tennis racket if you like. 
Or even a heavy period in a white wedding dress on the steps of a church in Gloucester on a sunny saturday afternoon.:yesnod:

It's your choice. :001_smile:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> would an armadillo cocktail be suitable for a veggie?
> 
> and did the cocktail actually come from a roosters bum?


Course it's suitable for ya.....got lots and lots and lots of alcohol in,a bit of fruit juice with a celery stick garnish.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I think you've got the wrong end of the (celery..... Get it  ) stick
> 
> He didnt make me dinner with celery in it
> 
> We went to get the tuna pasta bakes out of the fridge to cook for dinner and the celery was in the fridge


LOL Tinks,you funny lady!!

Aaaaw...I see.So he just had a moan that the celery had gone all floppy in the fridge.Tell him to get a grip...it's celery for heavens sake.

It's like me going on a rampage because i throw away 2 leeks yesterday....Hubby never got round to making a pot of stew that he said he was going to and wanted to cook. I just threw them in the bin and that was that......now if it was pizza it would be a whole different story


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> No-one EVER jokes about celery!


DO NOT JOKE ABOUT THE CELERY (or you and I can never be friends 

I just made the OH's sandwiches for tomorrow. Luckily he didn't want a tomato because they were all rotten. I threw them out. He said 'You bought them, it's your fault'. I said 'Yeah, shame'. End of story. Then he poured me an espresso vodka cos I've run out of Werthers. Boo!

To be fair, we rarely waste food and we recycle absolutely everything.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

something ridiculous said:


> I'm sorry but your relationship is not healthy. I think you need time apart from each other in order to appreciate each other a little more. I wouldn't get upset about a bit of celery. *As has already been said, you need to pick your battles and just worry about the big stuff.*


If it ain't celery it's tuna. If not that it's Carl the solo pot. You just don't understand :bored:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Drink any one? . . . . . . . . bloody Marys all round let's use the celery up!!










Tell him it was for pretty drink decoration and not to eat :biggrin5:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Drink any one? . . . . . . . . bloody Marys all round let's use the celery up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers! I love to crunch on the celery after it's soaked up all the booze.  Another reason not to knock CELERY!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want to be unkind, but if this little non-event has annoyed you this much then maybe you need a bit of perspective? 

He has made a throw away comment about celery and you are online complaining about it, what about picking your battles instead and not over thinking things?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Simple solution buy a bunnie


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> I don't want to be unkind, but if this little non-event has annoyed you this much then maybe you need a bit of perspective?
> 
> He has made a throw away comment about celery and you are online complaining about it, what about picking your battles instead and not over thinking things?


I think if we all posted about little disagreements with our partners/husbands it could create a whole new forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Course it's suitable for ya.....got lots and lots and lots of alcohol in,a bit of fruit juice with a celery stick garnish.
> 
> LOL Tinks,you funny lady!!
> 
> ...


You can revive floppy celery by sticking it in cold water. Other floppy things don't seem to benefit from this treatment.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> Simple solution buy a bunnie


Best advice ive seen so far (can hamsters eat celery?)..... Really Celery lol


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lostbear said:


> You can revive floppy celery by sticking it in cold water. Other floppy things don't seem to benefit from this treatment.


Good evening :001_wub:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> Simple solution buy a bunnie


I didn't know bunnies liked celery! Broccoli - they LOVE broccoli.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Celery Pizza


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I think if we all posted about little disagreements with our partners/husbands it could create a whole new forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The internet would collapse - it wouldn't be able to keep up with all the whingey-whiney posts!

Do you really want to be responsible for tangling the worldwide web?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I didn't know bunnies liked celery! Broccoli - they LOVE broccoli.


I dont know what bunnies like but maybe they like Celery


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> I don't want to be unkind, but if this little non-event has annoyed you this much then maybe you need a bit of perspective?
> 
> He has made a throw away comment about celery and you are online complaining about it, what about picking your battles instead and not over thinking things?


It's one of the reasons I'm going for counselling tbh


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> Celery Pizza


Could you not just let me pretend that the green bits were peppers?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lostbear said:


> The internet would collapse - it wouldn't be able to keep up with all the whingey-whiney posts!
> 
> Do you really want to be responsible for tangling the worldwide web?


No, I need it, TV is rubbish

It could be called Men are from Mars!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I didn't know bunnies liked celery! Broccoli - they LOVE broccoli.


Who doesn't love Broccoli....It's the best vegetable ever!!

*loubyfrog scuttles off to do a "Whats your favourite vegetable" thread*


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Who doesn't love Broccoli....It's the best vegetable ever!!
> 
> *loubyfrog scuttles off to do a "Whats your favourite vegetable" thread*


Butternut squash yummy that's the best vegetable


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)




----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Butternut squash yummy that's the best vegetable


Hold ya horses Missis....save it for the veg thread!!!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Did your mention that he left over pizza?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> Who doesn't love Broccoli....It's the best vegetable ever!!
> 
> *loubyfrog scuttles off to do a "Whats your favourite vegetable" thread*


No no no

Sweet potato
Green pepper
Jalapeño
Those sweet red peppers (can't remember the name)
Onions


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Hold ya horses Missis....save it for the veg thread!!!!


Sorry I got excited


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My OH doesn't care what I eat nor do I care what he eats.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Did your mention that he left over pizza?


No, I didn't want to cause an argument cause I'm having a good couple of days so I didn't say anything


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My OH only moans when i eat all the Donuts


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> My OH only moans when i eat all the Donuts


Hmmmm doughnuts....


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No, I didn't want to cause an argument cause I'm having a good couple of days so I didn't say anything


If you think that would cause an argument then i would seriously be worried about the relationship, if you can even discuss food waste.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> You can revive floppy celery by sticking it in cold water. Other floppy things don't seem to benefit from this treatment.


PMSL, I'm laughing my a$$ off here! Funny girl!



loubyfrog said:


> Who doesn't love Broccoli....It's the best vegetable ever!!
> 
> *loubyfrog scuttles off to do a "Whats your favourite vegetable" thread*


No, no, no! Green beans with garlic! :biggrin5:


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> My OH only moans when i eat all the Donuts


Mine isn't keen on donuts :ihih:

You know what I came across in Starbucks earlier - The Duffin - a cross between a doughnut and a muffin


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Hmmmm doughnuts....


He bought 2 bags today incase i ate them all haha


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

button50 said:


> If you think that would cause an argument then i would seriously be worried about the relationship, if you can even discuss food waste.


The phrase *treading on eggshells *springs to mind. Been there, got the T-shirt not good :frown5:


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

So I don't understand what all the fuss is about on here? Goodness, if I can on here to moan about my OH, I'd be on here every 10 minutes updating you all over something he's done, something he's said or even a look he gave me! It's not healthy to whinge so much about a partner. They have their faults, but so does everyone and if they're really that much of a headache, perhaps you're better off rid?

I think the idea of getting away from each other for a few hours is a good idea. Even if it's just for a quick walk or a dander down the shop with some friends, it can give you a fresh perspective on your partner and maybe you won't be so bothered by silly little tiffs like this.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I got caught red handed throwing something soft and rubbery in the bin..... it was a carrot!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> I got caught red handed throwing something soft and rubbery in the bin..... it was a carrot!


Carrots do go a tad rubbery after a while...Ben still likes them that way tho!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> The phrase *treading on eggshells *springs to mind. Been there, got the T-shirt not good :frown5:


I would hate not being able to say what i think to my OH it eats you up inside.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> If you think that would cause an argument then i would seriously be worried about the relationship, if you can even discuss food waste.


Anything can turn into a argument with us from not being able to find pain killers to him telling me I'm nasty for saying "what's that look for"

It usually starts with him having a go at me, I get angry then he blames me for the ensuing argument 



LolaBoo said:


> He bought 2 bags today incase i ate them all haha


We get a dozen Krispy kremes :arf:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

lunajim said:


> So I don't understand what all the fuss is about on here? Goodness, if I can on here to moan about my OH, I'd be on here every 10 minutes updating you all over something he's done, something he's said or even a look he gave me! It's not healthy to whinge so much about a partner. They have their faults, but so does everyone and if they're really that much of a headache, perhaps you're better off rid?
> 
> I think the idea of getting away from each other for a few hours is a good idea. Even if it's just for a quick walk or a dander down the shop with some friends, it can give you a fresh perspective on your partner and maybe you won't be so bothered by silly little tiffs like this.


I agree with this!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

The veg thread is up people...don't all rush there at once!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> So I don't understand what all the fuss is about on here? Goodness, if I can on here to moan about my OH, I'd be on here every 10 minutes updating you all over something he's done, something he's said or even a look he gave me! It's not healthy to whinge so much about a partner. They have their faults, but so does everyone and if they're really that much of a headache, perhaps you're better off rid?
> 
> I think the idea of getting away from each other for a few hours is a good idea. Even if it's just for a quick walk or a dander down the shop with some friends, it can give you a fresh perspective on your partner and maybe you won't be so bothered by silly little tiffs like this.


I would still be bothered


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Anything can turn into a argument with us from not being able to find pain killers to him telling me I'm nasty for saying "what's that look for"
> 
> It usually starts with him having a go at me, I get angry then he blames me for the ensuing argument
> 
> We get a dozen Krispy kremes :arf:


Krispy Kremes are just THE best donuts. Especially the ones with white cream inside and chocolate on top.....truly scrumptious


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Anything can turn into a argument with us from not being able to find pain killers to him telling me I'm nasty for saying "what's that look for"
> 
> It usually starts with him having a go at me, I get angry then he blames me for the ensuing argument
> 
> We get a dozen Krispy kremes :arf:


I dont like Krispy Kreme


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would still be bothered


I'm sorry, I don't mean any offence, but that is unhealthy to be so bothered about something so insignificant. If your partner doesn't appreciate you for whatever reason, then I don't think it's the right relationship for you. It's unhealthy to be so affected by something so insignificant.

I apologise, this isn't what you'd want to hear, and it's always difficult to see an end to a long-term relationship (which I assume this is), but often in such destructive situations an end is best for both parties.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Anything can turn into a argument with us from not being able to find pain killers to him telling me I'm nasty for saying "what's that look for"
> 
> It usually starts with him having a go at me, I get angry then he blames me for the ensuing argument
> 
> We get a dozen Krispy kremes :arf:


Sounds like us from time to time bickering like siblings rather than husband and wife . Seriously, what I have found works is to walk away from any aggro. Just leave the room. If he then "blames" me for whatnot I agree and say "yeah your right about that" then change the subject and move on. Its not worth the air time to bicker and squabble about who said what when and who had this or that expression on their face.

Its all down to how someone perceives how something is said. I've been accused of being aggressive and rude in the past but I know myself I am not so if someone perceives me as being that way well that's their problem and not mine


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Possibly the worst snack ever, although I suppose pure lard might (just) beat them. A dozen? Blimey :skep:
http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/2012/03/Doughnut-Ingredients-Nutritional.pdf


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

lunajim said:


> I'm sorry, I don't mean any offence, but that is unhealthy to be so bothered about something so insignificant. If your partner doesn't appreciate you for whatever reason, then I don't think it's the right relationship for you. It's unhealthy to be so affected by something so insignificant.
> 
> I apologise, this isn't what you'd want to hear, and it's always difficult to see an end to a long-term relationship (which I assume this is), but often in such destructive situations an end is best for both parties.


You are wasting your breath, lots of us have said this too . . . .


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> You are wasting your breath, lots of us have said this too . . . .


Oh, that doesn't sound promising...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Possibly the worst snack ever, although *I suppose pure lard might* (just) *beat them.* A dozen? Blimey :skep:
> http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/2012/03/Doughnut-Ingredients-Nutritional.pdf


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lostbear said:


> You can revive floppy celery by sticking it in cold water. *Other floppy things don't seem to benefit from this treatment.*


I don't think stiff 'other things' are allowed if memory serves me correctly. :tongue:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


>


PMSL, where do you get these pics from?!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> PMSL, where do you get these pics from?!










:001_smile:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> :001_smile:


Lordy, it's all in a foreign language! One I don't speak!!  Je ne parle que le français et l'espanol et bien sûr, le Geordie!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Lordy, it's all in a foreign language! One I don't speak!!  Je ne parle que le français et l'espanol et bien sûr, le Geordie!


јеби га. Летс спеак енглески. :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Who doesn't love Broccoli....It's the best vegetable ever!!
> 
> **loubyfrog scuttles off to do a "Whats your favourite vegetable" thread**


Lostbear follows, puffing because she's just a _little_ bit overweight, and gasping "Wait for me. I want to do a vegetable thread as well. I like sprouts."


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Zaros said:


> јеби га. Летс спеак енглески. :yesnod:


Did you Google Translate that? That prolly says "I'm a space cadet" you know what google translate is like? I went on that once to translate some german text and my aunts surname is "Weinberg" so it came up dear Wine Mountail lol!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Sorry I got excited


Haven't we all! I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Mine isn't keen on donuts :ihih:
> 
> You know what I came across in Starbucks earlier - The Duffin - a cross between a doughnut and a muffin


There is big controversy about the moral and legal ownership of the "Duffin" - it was on the telly.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Haven't we all! I can hardly contain myself!


I get rather excitable over a good bushel of broccoli. Is that the right word, bushel?

I have no idea why we're all so excited about vegetables, but I'm joining in for the laugh!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lunajim said:


> So I don't understand what all the fuss is about on here? Goodness, if I can on here to moan about my OH, I'd be on here every 10 minutes updating you all over something he's done, something he's said or even a look he gave me! It's not healthy to whinge so much about a partner. They have their faults, but so does everyone and if they're really that much of a headache, perhaps you're better off rid?
> 
> I think the idea of getting away from each other for a few hours is a good idea. Even if it's just for a quick walk or a dander down the shop with some friends, it can give you a fresh perspective on your partner and maybe you won't be so bothered by silly little tiffs like this.


But they don't _want_ to! It was a mutual decision to stay indoors 24 hours a day, with only each other for company, getting on each others t!ts.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> Did you Google Translate that? That prolly says "I'm a space cadet" you know what google translate is like? I went on that once to translate some german text and my aunts surname is "Weinberg" so it came up dear Wine Mountail lol!


Google translate is hopeless for anythng more complicated than 'Hello my name is [email protected]@k you I want a taxi'

We have occasional business with a number of Serbian fellows so obviously you pick up one or two choice phrases. :yesnod: :wink:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im going to watch New episode of 2 broke girls and eat CAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> јеби га. Летс спеак енглески. :yesnod:


OMG, you RUDE boy!! 



Iheartcats said:


> Did you Google Translate that? That prolly says "I'm a space cadet" you know what google translate is like?


It's improved massively recently. I am reeling at the meaning above!! Shocked, yet weirdly not surprised or horrified.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> But they don't _want_ to! It was a mutual decision to stay indoors 24 hours a day, with only each other for company, getting on each others t!ts.


Why on earth would someone want to do that? 

Goodness, spending the weekends with my partner is bad enough, I banish him to his study when he's driving me up the wall and he's only too happy to oblige!

Perhaps that's the problem here tinktinktinkerbell, you are spending too much time together and aren't appreciating what you do for each other. My partner and I have just spent a lovely anniversary dinner together and are about to hop into bed and pop on our favourite film. It's only been an evening as we have both been busy throughout the day, but it was much better as we've really appreciated our time together. Now I just have to wait for him to finish playing silly buggers with the cats so we can watch our film!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> I'm sorry, I don't mean any offence, but that is unhealthy to be so bothered about something so insignificant. If your partner doesn't appreciate you for whatever reason, then I don't think it's the right relationship for you. It's unhealthy to be so affected by something so insignificant.
> 
> I apologise, this isn't what you'd want to hear, and it's always difficult to see an end to a long-term relationship (which I assume this is), but often in such destructive situations an end is best for both parties.


Well I'm certainly not going to throw away 12 years over this



Iheartcats said:


> Sounds like us from time to time bickering like siblings rather than husband and wife . Seriously, what I have found works is to walk away from any aggro. Just leave the room. If he then "blames" me for whatnot I agree and say "yeah your right about that" then change the subject and move on. Its not worth the air time to bicker and squabble about who said what when and who had this or that expression on their face.
> 
> Its all down to how someone perceives how something is said. I've been accused of being aggressive and rude in the past but I know myself I am not so if someone perceives me as being that way well that's their problem and not mine


Do you walk away even if you are in the right?



cinnamontoast said:


> Possibly the worst snack ever, although I suppose pure lard might (just) beat them. A dozen? Blimey :skep:
> http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/2012/03/Doughnut-Ingredients-Nutritional.pdf


Ah well, they taste nice 



lostbear said:


> But they don't _want_ to! It was a mutual decision to stay indoors 24 hours a day, with only each other for company, getting on each others t!ts.


We do go out sometimes


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Possibly the worst snack ever, although I suppose pure lard might (just) beat them. A dozen? Blimey :skep:
> http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/2012/03/Doughnut-Ingredients-Nutritional.pdf


And they cause dyslexia.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> Why on earth would someone want to do that?
> 
> Goodness, spending the weekends with my partner is bad enough, I banish him to his study when he's driving me up the wall and he's only too happy to oblige!
> 
> Perhaps that's the problem here tinktinktinkerbell, you are spending too much time together and aren't appreciating what you do for each other. My partner and I have just spent a lovely anniversary dinner together and are about to hop into bed and pop on our favourite film. It's only been an evening as we have both been busy throughout the day, but it was much better as we've really appreciated our time together. Now I just have to wait for him to finish playing silly buggers with the cats so we can watch our film!


Because that's what we chose

We live and work together and he's my carer


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


>


Superb!
--------------------


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I'm certainly not going to throw away 12 years over this
> 
> Do you walk away even if you are in the right?
> 
> ...


If it's 12 years and you're stressing out over something this tiny, you really need to get out of it! You're obviously not happy in this relationship if you've put up with comments like this, and the fact that you've been in it for 12 years (whether or not it has always been like this, although I suspect it has given what you've said he's done/said to you) then it suggests you have a fear of being on your own and that is a serious concern!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


>


Actually, I quite like lard. Deep fried, and with chocolate sauce . . .


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Because that's what we chose
> 
> We live and work together and he's my carer


But you cannot be choosing what's best for _you_ if you're allowing such a trivial comment to pee you off so much.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I do walk away even when I am right. That's the whole point! You can't make someone think the same as you. You waste your time. You could talk to someone until you are blue in the face but you cannot make someone see things from your perspective if they really are not on the same page. They are never going to get it so walk away.....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> јеби га. Летс спеак енглески. :yesnod:


That's easy for you to say!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> If it's 12 years and you're stressing out over something this tiny, you really need to get out of it! You're obviously not happy in this relationship if you've put up with comments like this, and the fact that you've been in it for 12 years (whether or not it has always been like this, although I suspect it has given what you've said he's done/said to you) then it suggests you have a fear of being on your own and that is a serious concern!


I'm not stressing! I was pissed off because of other issues which I'm going to be getting counselling for



Iheartcats said:


> Yes I do walk away even when I am right. That's the whole point! You can't make someone think the same as you. You waste your time. You could talk to someone until you are blue in the face but you cannot make someone see things from your perspective if they really are not on the same page. They are never going to get it so walk away.....


Fair enough


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My dog understands romanian and barks init as well :tongue:


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not stressing! I was pissed off because of other issues which I'm going to be getting counselling for
> 
> Fair enough


So if you're getting counselling, why bemoan to a pet forum? 

I'm sorry, I find all this terribly confusing. Is the pet forum your counsellor??


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lunajim said:


> Why on earth would someone want to do that?
> 
> Goodness, spending the weekends with my partner is bad enough, I banish him to his study when he's driving me up the wall and he's only too happy to oblige!
> 
> Perhaps that's the problem here tinktinktinkerbell, *you are spending too much time together and aren't appreciating what you do for each other.* My partner and I have just spent a lovely anniversary dinner together and are about to hop into bed and pop on our favourite film. It's only been an evening as we have both been busy throughout the day, but it was much better as we've really appreciated our time together. Now I just have to wait for him to finish playing silly buggers with the cats so we can watch our film!


Best of luck getting that simple bit of common sense through - we've tried and failed, and left the field weeping. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

That fact is Tinks that your OH probably thinks he's right. You think you are right and so "never the twain shall meet" and it takes a real strong character to say in the midst of a tit for tat squabble "you know your right about that" and walk away. It takes the wind right out of the other person's sails. Try it! It works!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Actually, I quite like lard. Deep fried, and with chocolate sauce . . .


Ah but the real secret is in the marination.

900ml of Cooking Oil.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> That's easy for you to say!


Copy and paste it into google. Type in translate in front of it and see what it means!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> So if you're getting counselling, why bemoan to a pet forum?
> 
> I'm sorry, I find all this terribly confusing. Is the pet forum your counsellor??


I'm not getting it yet



Iheartcats said:


> That fact is Tinks that your OH probably thinks he's right. You think you are right and so "never the twain shall meet" and it takes a real strong character to say in the midst of a tit for tat squabble "you know your right about that" and walk away. It takes the wind right out of the other person's sails. Try it! It works!


I did walk away

But I was right!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why cant people just accept that Tinks and her OH want to spend 24 hrs a day with each other?

It wouldnt be for me (I'd end up strangling D!!), but if thats what they want, well thats up to them isn't it?

Yes, they will p!ss each other off, and Tinks might come on here and have a moan about him, but anyone else having a moan about something trivial their OH has does, doesnt get jumped on half as much as Tinks does!

You might not agree with her choices, you might think she has selective hearing in certain things, but she deserves to be treated the same as anyone else on here.

I dont agree with everything she says either, but I dont see that as a reason to follow her around for the sole reason of baiting her - if you dont like her, or what she posts, just stay off her threads, especially if you already know she is going to wind you up.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Ah but the real secret is in the marination.
> 
> 900ml of Cooking Oil.


How did you get hold of my mother's recipe?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> How did you get hold of my mother's recipe?


My MIL's! Oh, bacon sandwich, let's add cheese and some lard! Beef roast? Sure, let's add some lard! Fried egg? Let's add some lard! My fil's blood was too rich (no sh!t!) and had to be regularly siphoned off-no idea why!


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not getting it yet
> 
> I did walk away
> 
> But I was right!


I may be being a bit dense as I have never had counselling before, but why would such a small issue be such a big problem. I don't think you need a counsellor's help, I think you need someone more qualified...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Actually, I quite like lard. Deep fried, and with chocolate sauce . . .


My sister was actually _making_ lard - ewwww - when we spoke recently. I was giving her so much [email protected] over it she sent me this...

Apparently there was a big push for eating 'healthy' lard in the 1950s. :skep:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> My MIL's! Oh, bacon sandwich, let's add cheese and some lard! Beef roast? Sure, let's add some lard! Fried egg? Let's add some lard! My fil's blood was too rich (no sh!t!) and had to be regularly siphoned off-no idea why!


Nearly choked laughing at this!

Anyway, bedtime now, so night night all.

Zaros - did a google translate on your Foreign. All I can say is thank you for teaching me yet another swear word in yet another language. I owe you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lunajim said:


> I may be being a bit dense as I have never had counselling before, but why would such a small issue be such a big problem. *I don't think you need a counsellor's help, I think you need someone more qualified...*


If you've never had counselling, how would you know what qualifications and training counsellors have had, to be able to make such a statement?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> My sister was actually _making_ lard - ewwww - when we spoke recently. I was giving her so much [email protected] over it she sent me this...
> 
> Apparently there was a big push for eating 'healthy' lard in the 1950s. :skep:


And you can smear it on your flesh for protection from the sun - it is factor -5.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> If you've never had counselling, how would you know what qualifications and training counsellors have had, to be able to make such a statement?


I was subtly making a point that perhaps a psychiatrist would be in a better position to help tinktinktinkerbell with her problems, if such a small issue is going to annoy her so much.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> How did you get hold of my mother's recipe?


It's a long story involving the exchange of highly confidential papers during secret rendezvous at heavily guarded borders on dark rainy nights.

Little did she realise the long term problems her carelessness would cause me with the Kremlin.:sad:

But I have a very good blender and am still able enjoy a nice plate of borscht with the assistance of one of those wonderful inventions you call a straw. :yesnod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Zaros - did a google translate on your Foreign. All I can say is thank you for teaching me yet another swear word in yet another language. I owe you. :thumbsup:


Is it lardass?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lunajim said:


> I was subtly making a point that perhaps a psychiatrist would be in a better position to help tinktinktinkerbell with her problems, if such a small issue is going to annoy her so much.


Sorry, but what makes you qualified to discern whether she would be better off with a psychiatrist rather than a counsellor?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

lunajim said:


> It's just speculation from what I've seen on this thread. I find it impossible to comprehend why someone would happily stay in a situation they were unhappy in, as this is how it appears from this thread.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I say we all have a nice slice of lard and just be happy and chill. Life's too short to bitch about celery. Plus they're gonna close this and all our 'likes' and thoughtful posts will melt away like a slab of lard.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I am going to bow out now. Some of the comments made have made me a little uncomfortable and I have obviously said something offensive, for which I apologise.

Tinktinktinkerbell, I hope you clear things up with you partner, it would be a shame to sleep on such a petty argument. All the best with your counselling, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am sorry but if someone can get in such a state over celery which isn't even a real vegetable, how on earth are they going to cope if something serious happens in the real world.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jon bda said:


>


And having finally read through the whole thing - this is by far the rudest and most unpleasant thing to have been posted.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am aware that in 5 pages this has probably gone well off topic

BUT 
I used to love it when the Guinea Pigs had eaten celery and their little noses used to smell like it


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

chichi said:


> I dont recall commenting on whether people reading the thread would find the subject ridiculous...what I found strange was that a person with few posts...a newbie...was telling an established member that basically she should forget the Counsellor and book in with a Psychiatrist.
> 
> I found that rude and a little OTT...unless of course the said member is a mental health professional or a GP. Guessing that isnt the case though...or they may have mentioned their qualifications ...


How is someone with few posts different to someone who has never posted before. The gist of my argument was that if you were to print out this thread to a cross section of people they would be agog. Obviously they wouldn't know that the op was an "established member" so maybe they would see the thread with fresh (and rational) eyes.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> If you've never had counselling, how would you know what qualifications and training counsellors have had, to be able to make such a statement?


Exactly!



lunajim said:


> It's just speculation from what I've seen on this thread. I find it impossible to comprehend why someone would happily stay in a situation they were unhappy in, as this is how it appears from this thread.


I'm not unhappy all the time


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Laurac said:


> How is someone with few posts different to someone who has never posted before. The gist of my argument was that if you were to print out this thread to a cross section of people they would be agog. Obviously they wouldn't know that the op was an "established member" so maybe they would see the thread with fresh (and rational) eyes.


Maybe your not up to speed with what has taken place on a few Tinks threads.

There have been a couple of instances where new members have specifically joined to launch very personal attacks on Tinks, following her from elsewhere, their lives obviously so desperately sad, and boring.

You obviously haven't witnessed what I and others have witnessed, so when new members do appear and decide to offer pearls of wisdom, they are either more familiar with her than they are letting on, or completely oblivious to all the goings on - either way it does make others suspicious, especially when we have been witness to the boot being shoved in.

I am quite fond of Tinks, even though I don't appear on every thread, I know somewhere inside there is a very wicked sense of humour fighting to come out, I've seen that side too and it's a pity we don't see it more often!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

SirHiss said:


> Maybe your not up to speed with what has taken place on a few Tinks threads.
> 
> There have been a couple of instances where new members have specifically joined to launch very personal attacks on Tinks, following her from elsewhere, their lives obviously so desperately sad, and boring.
> 
> ...


Completely understand and respect where you are coming from. Having made so many posts in just a few weeks you have obviously become very absorbed in forum life. I am just asking you to look at it outside of the forum bubble ......


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

SirHiss said:


> Maybe your not up to speed with what has taken place on a few Tinks threads.
> 
> There have been a couple of instances where new members have specifically joined to launch very personal attacks on Tinks, following her from elsewhere, their lives obviously so desperately sad, and boring.
> 
> ...


yeah but lunajim was offering reasonable advice, advice many on here have given in the past, there wasn't any sarcasm that I could see and I truly think she was trying to be helpful. messages on threads like these can often be taken the wrong way. Its also a bit cliquey sometimes (sorry but it seems that way) with already established groups, new members not being trusted with no idea why people are being a bit snappy and suspicious.

And oh gosh, people eat lard  that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> yeah but lunajim was offering reasonable advice, advice many on here have given in the past, there wasn't any sarcasm that I could see and I truly think she was trying to be helpful. messages on threads like these can often be taken the wrong way. Its also a bit cliquey sometimes (sorry but it seems that way) with already established groups, new members not being trusted with no idea why people are being a bit snappy and suspicious.
> 
> And oh gosh, people eat lard  that is wrong on so many levels.


Tinks is obviously happy in her own little world, she admits quite freely she has problems, yet it I don't feel it's my place, or anyone else's to tell her how she's living her life and who she should live it with, after 12 years something, somewhere is working.

She admits she's in the process of getting some help, again it isn't my place to tell her who she should, or should not see, no one else's either. The fact she is admitting she needs help and is in the process of gaining help should be supported and acknowledged and if it works for her then great, if not back to searching for someone who can.

If it's any help at all to anyone following this thread, my other half does my head in, we argue and have disagreements as all couples do, all part of a healthy relationship, if no one did, I'd say something was wrong somewhere.
I don't post the gory details up here because if I did, I'd be here for the next couple of weeks at least  Equally, I'm sure he feels exactly the same way about me at times 

I understand it helps Tinks to get things off her chest, her thread may be meaningless to other members, I do grasp however it's important to Tinks and helps her get through her days


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

SirHiss said:


> Tinks is obviously happy in her own little world, she admits quite freely she has problems, yet it I don't feel it's my place, or anyone else's to tell her how she's living her life and who she should live it with, after 12 years something, somewhere is working.
> 
> She admits she's in the process of getting some help, again it isn't my place to tell her who she should, or should not see, no one else's either. The fact she is admitting she needs help and is in the process of gaining help should be supported and acknowledged and if it works for her then great, if not back to searching for someone who can.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding especially that last part


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Laurac said:


> Completely understand and respect where you are coming from. Having made so many posts in just a few weeks you have obviously become very absorbed in forum life. I am just asking you to look at it outside of the forum bubble ......


I would hardly say I'm absorbed in forum life, really only have a small amount of posts for someone that joined in August, I've seen others with far more posts than I have that only joined a month ago :biggrin5: I honestly do not know how they do it :w00t:

I can see where you are coming from, you have to bare in mind I've also been witness to things that more established members haven't in a short amount of time, some of what was posted one morning from two new members was just filled with absolute vitriol towards Tinks, just utter spite really, made really uncomfortable reading.

So while I do take your comments on board and understand your point of view, I do see the other side too.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

why are you still awake, you weirdos


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Laurac said:


> How is someone with few posts different to someone who has never posted before. The gist of my argument was that if you were to print out this thread to a cross section of people they would be agog. Obviously they wouldn't know that the op was an "established member" so maybe they would see the thread with fresh (and rational) eyes.


Tink has over four thousand posts...I would say thats "established" in membership terms....

And rational...I wouldnt say its "rational" for somebody to advise somebody to see a Psychiatrist over celerygate...when said person has made hardly any posts and is a newbie...therefore knows squat about Tink.

If your argument is what a cross section of society thinks about Tinks thread...why quote me....as the gist of what I was saying is that said newbie was giving advice re mental health when being on the forum all of 5 mins...bit forward if you ask me....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I am sorry but if someone can get in such a state over celery which isn't even a real vegetable, how on earth are they going to cope if something serious happens in the real world.


WHat do you mean celery isn't even a real vegetable


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

la468 said:


> Same for me and my OH! He always gets annoyed if I buy something then it goes out of date. It's a bad habit of mine as I forget it's in the fridge lol.


if it goes out of date but still looks ok I'll eat it.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lunajim said:


> I am not qualified to make a referral, but am just stating my opinion that if tinktinktinkerbell is so easily upset and annoyed, perhaps a counsellor would not be equipped to deal with that. I applaud her for going to seek help as many wouldn't. Perhaps because I don't know much about it, my opinion seems harsh or unfair? I apologise if I have offended anyone, I am flabbergasted by this thread and hoped to offer some advice. Clearly that advice has been misconstrued into a nasty comment, my wording could be at fault in that regard.
> 
> I have been lurking for a while and seen that there have been arguments, but I have no clue what they were about. To be honest, I'd rather not know!


You will come to realise that when commenting on a tinks thread, if your not all "flowery" in your advice you will be in trouble with various members


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> OH having a go at me for not eating the celary, saying I'm "not getting any more" (right and that's not controlling!  )
> 
> Yet when he throws out most of his pizza last night, that's ok!





grumpy goby said:


> My OH is always saying things like that when things go to waste in the fridge
> 
> Not really controlling, just not wanting to waste money on wasted food I think hehe.
> 
> It REALLY annoys him when I insist we get something, and let it rot :biggrin5:


I have to admit I don't mind buying any type of food however if it is left in the fridge, that long it becomes out of date, then I do hit the roof. If an item is bought, cooked and then has to be thrown away because either of us didn't like it, that's okay but I wouldn't buy it again.

I don't class myself as controlling, just sensible.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> You will come to realise that when commenting on a tinks thread, if your not all "flowery" in your advice you will be in trouble with various members


It's nothing to do with getting into "trouble with various members" BB.

It's about how posts are worded,Some members seem to target and attack Tinks because they feel they can.

Tinks used to frustrate the hell out of me...I admit I wasn't very nice to her at first but slowly but surely she began to show her real personality and I warmed to her and realized she didn't want advice shoved down her throat every 2 minutes....she just needed to write things down.

We're all human on here,we all have our own achilles heels within ourselves so lets stop with the digs and jibes....we can have a laugh and a joke without hurting someone elses feelings you know.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> It's nothing to do with getting into "trouble with various members" BB.
> 
> It's about how posts are worded,Some members seem to target and attack Tinks because they feel they can.
> 
> ...


Fair enough but certain threads are posted by tinks to start arguments, this one for example which is totally related to me in a hope to get me commenting and for sympathy from others because of me being a big bad wolf

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/331193-gods-sake.html


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Laurac said:


> And having finally read through the whole thing - this is by far the rudest and most unpleasant thing to have been posted.


Agree. Way to scare off a newbie and again, huge turnaround from him. None so pure as the purified? Or should I say, how hugely hypocritical.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Fair enough but certain threads are posted by tinks to start arguments, this one for example which is totally related to me in a hope to get me commenting and for sympathy from others because of me being a big bad wolf
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/331193-gods-sake.html


Just rise above it BB just like Tinks does with some of your Posts.

Hopefully Tinks will realize too that this forum would be a better place if all the pettiness and "she said,he said,they said" stopped because TBH you're both as bad as one another.

Agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Just rise above it BB just like Tinks does with some of your Posts.
> 
> Hopefully Tinks will realize too that this forum would be a better place if all the pettiness and "she said,he said,they said" stopped because TBH you're both as bad as one another.
> 
> Agree to disagree and move on.


Yes your right


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Yes your right


You suffer from depression yes? So do I.....don't get sucked into tinks world...I've had to pull myself back from it considerably or else it sucks the life out of you if you are ill. Its not tinks fault, she's just wading through murky waters at the moment


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Think MoggyBaby had the best advice. Read to the 40th post then run, run away and don't look back.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I havnt read all the replies - But I will admit I didnt initially rpely as I couldnt work out if the thread is a joke on not!

Going on the fact it isnt my advice would be - Throw the celery out and throw the pizza out and only buy food if you like it and only cook as much as you will eat 

I binned two tomatoes earlier - They were starting to go squidgy but hubby and I didnt have a domestic about it. 

Tinks - Life is to short to argue and get upset about such things.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> My MIL's! Oh, bacon sandwich, let's add cheese and some lard! Beef roast? Sure, let's add some lard! Fried egg? Let's add some lard! My fil's blood was too rich (no sh!t!) and had to be regularly siphoned off-no idea why!


Siphoned? Sure they didn't need to push a spoon into his veins and dig it out?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

chichi said:


> Exactly and for a newbie, seems to be offering a lot of advice and opinions on a complete stranger (Tink).......hmmmmmmm:mellow:


Are newbies not allowed opinions? Lunajim has just got to the root of the rot more quickly than most of us.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> If you've never had counselling, how would you know what qualifications and training counsellors have had, to be able to make such a statement?


May not have had counselling - may know someone who has, or who is a counsellor. Who knows? Aaah! Sweet mystery of life!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Good lord, can I swap lives with you if the biggest thing you have to worry about is a wasted pizza and some celery?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> It's a long story involving the exchange of highly confidential papers during secret rendezvous at heavily guarded borders on dark rainy nights.
> 
> Little did she realise the long term problems her carelessness would cause me with the Kremlin.:sad:
> 
> But I have a very good blender and am still able enjoy a nice plate of borscht with the assistance of one of those wonderful inventions you call a straw. :yesnod:


Stalin was always covetous of my mother's lard cookbook. It'll be my youngest sister who parted with it - she would do anything for a Faberge egg (I will do anything for a Cream one). We wondered where it had gone - thought the silverfish under the sink haad eaten it.

Anyway, Mam had the last laugh - the recipe for Kipper and Macaroni ice-cream is missing a vital ingredient. Without it you will never achieve that subtle aftertaste of garlic - oh, bugger! Gave it away!

Never mind - you won't know that you need 3-5 bulbs per person.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


>


Sure you can afford to part with it? I would have thought you would need as many as you could get.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

You chose this unhealthy relationship where you are with each other 24/7 so stop complaining about. You have been given great advice by many but refuse it all so stop whining and get a grip!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Siphoned? Sure they didn't need to push a spoon into his veins and dig it out?


Virtually!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lunajim said:


> I am not qualified to make a referral, but am just stating my opinion that if tinktinktinkerbell is so easily upset and annoyed, perhaps a counsellor would not be equipped to deal with that. I applaud her for going to seek help as many wouldn't. Perhaps because I don't know much about it, my opinion seems harsh or unfair? I apologise if I have offended anyone, I am flabbergasted by this thread and hoped to offer some advice. Clearly that advice has been misconstrued into a nasty comment, *my wording could be at fault in that regard.*
> 
> Doubt it. Sometimes the most innocent comment sets people off on this forum as though you'd stuck a stick into a wasps' nest and rattled it around.
> 
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lunajim said:


> I think I am going to bow out now. Some of the comments made have made me a little uncomfortable and I have obviously said something offensive, for which* I apologise.*
> 
> Tinktinktinkerbell, I hope you clear things up with you partner, it would be a shame to sleep on such a petty argument. All the best with your counselling, I hope it goes well for you.


Nooooooooo!

Love means never having to say you're sorry. (Oh!)


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> You suffer from depression yes? So do I.....don't get sucked into tinks world...I've had to pull myself back from it considerably or else it sucks the life out of you if you are ill. Its not tinks fault, she's just wading through murky waters at the moment


Yeh I do, some days are okay some are a battle.

Lets hope Tinks gets some help at the doctors tomorrow


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I am aware that in 5 pages this has probably gone well off topic
> 
> BUT
> I used to love it when the Guinea Pigs had eaten celery and their little noses used to smell like it


Aaaaaw! They must have been so cute! I miss our little piggies. They were always so happy to see me (well, the armfuls of food I was carrying, anyway)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> if it goes out of date but still looks ok I'll eat it.


Same here - sniff it, taste it, scoff it. ocassionally I will offer some fleshystuff to the cat. If she refuses it, it goes out.

Those dates are daft.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Fair enough but certain threads are posted by tinks to start arguments, this one for example which is totally related to me in a hope to get me commenting and for sympathy from others because of me being a big bad wolf
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/331193-gods-sake.html


Was that aimed t you? I thought it was me.

Me and my overweening arrogance!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> I havnt read all the replies - But I will admit I didnt initially rpely as I couldnt work out if the thread is a joke on not!
> 
> Going on the fact it isnt my advice would be - Throw the celery out and throw the pizza out and only buy food if you like it and only cook as much as you will eat
> *
> ...


Tut, tut! They could have gone into a sauce.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> You will come to realise that when commenting on a tinks thread, if your not all "flowery" in your advice you will be in trouble with various members


Says the person who once wrote a groveling apology to Tinks who appears to have gone on to retract it with continued little digs.

I don't see Tinks moving around the forum posting on any of your threads to derail, post spew, or trash them to find the fastest way of getting them locked even though sometimes I wish she would, but you see, that is where you and she are different, she offers you the courtesy of ignorance, if only you would extend that hand of courtesy then maybe you wouldn't need to offer apologies when you over step the mark.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Good grief a bit of a moan about a stupid tiff and Tink needs to leave such a toxic relationship and see a psychiatrist all because of celery:001_rolleyes:

Tinks my parents can bicker about the most idiotic things, they have been married for 55 years tomorrow 

My son is taking after them - at his house its "showergate", his girlfriend has very long hair nearly down to her waist and he does nothing but moan that it blocks the shower and he is buying a bottle of plug hole unblocker every month. He even said he was going to cut all her hair off whilst she was asleep  Now in writing that sounds awful as you would not know they were both laughing at the time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Good grief a bit of a moan about a stupid tiff and Tink needs to leave such a toxic relationship and see a psychiatrist all because of celery:001_rolleyes:
> 
> Tinks my parents can bicker about the most idiotic things, they have been married for 55 years tomorrow
> 
> My son is taking after them - at his house its "showergate", his girlfriend has very long hair nearly down to her waist and he does nothing but moan that it blocks the shower and he is buying a bottle of plug hole unblocker every month. He even said he was going to cut all her hair off whilst she was asleep  Now in writing that sounds awful as you would not know they were both laughing at the time


Me & Mr. SS are forever having silly little tiffs, usually laughing about it. The infamous 'chickengate' of a few years ago (I wanted a little flock of chickens, he didn't) where I ended up sulking like a little brat still gets laughed about regularly here


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Good grief a bit of a moan about a stupid tiff and Tink needs to leave such a toxic relationship and see a psychiatrist all because of celery:001_rolleyes:
> 
> Tinks my parents can bicker about the most idiotic things, they have been married for 55 years tomorrow
> 
> My son is taking after them - at his house its "showergate", his girlfriend has very long hair nearly down to her waist and he does nothing but moan that it blocks the shower and he is buying a bottle of plug hole unblocker every month. He even said he was going to cut all her hair off whilst she was asleep  Now in writing that sounds awful as you would not know they were both laughing at the time


This is funny!!! Like I said in a previous post we have silly tiffs about stupid stuff too but we always laugh about them in the end. Helps having a sense of humour.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

maybe we should start a silly tiffs sticky?lol.

couldn't say that quickly after an armadillo cocktail complete with celery stick, now could I?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Says the person who once wrote a groveling apology to Tinks who appears to have gone on to retract it with continued little digs.
> 
> I don't see Tinks moving around the forum posting on any of your threads to derail, post spew, or trash them to find the fastest way of getting them locked even though sometimes I wish she would, but you see, that is where you and she are different, she offers you the courtesy of ignorance, if only you would extend that hand of courtesy then maybe you wouldn't need to offer apologies when you over step the mark.


Why r you trying to start another argument?
I have posted to say I wont be arguing anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Why r you trying to start another argument?
> I have posted to say I wont be arguing anymore


Actually I am not, you on the other hand just cannot help yourself


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Just rise above it BB just like Tinks does with some of your Posts.
> 
> Hopefully Tinks will realize too that this forum would be a better place if all the pettiness and "she said,he said,they said" stopped because TBH you're both as bad as one another.
> 
> Agree to disagree and move on.





BenBoy said:


> Yes your right





SirHiss said:


> Actually I am not, you on the other hand just cannot help yourself


See above ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

lunajim said:


> I think I am going to bow out now. Some of the comments made have made me a little uncomfortable and I have obviously said something offensive, for which I apologise.
> 
> Tinktinktinkerbell, I hope you clear things up with you partner, it would be a shame to sleep on such a petty argument. All the best with your counselling, I hope it goes well for you.


My sympathies. I can understand your confusion. A few weeks ago, Tinks posted some of her exasperating threads and she was jumped on (on occasion quite nastily) by the same people who are now her staunch defenders. It is all very weird. All I can think is that she has got nude photos of some of them or she has given them some sort of "love" potion. I must have missed something somewhere. It's all very strange. Now, the enemy du jour is Benboy (sp?) who is taking the flack and I suspect you are next. Good luck, my dear. I am actually a bit afraid of engaging on these exasperating but highly addictive Tinkthreads because I may be next. Who knows? God alleen weet.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> My sympathies. I can understand your confusion. A few weeks ago, Tinks posted some of her exasperating threads and she was jumped on (on occasion quite nastily) by the same people who are now her staunch defenders. It is all very weird. All I can think is that she has got nude photos of some of them or she has given them some sort of "love" potion. I must have missed something somewhere. It's all very strange. Now, the enemy du jour is Benboy (sp?) who is taking the flack and I suspect you are next. Good luck, my dear. I am actually a bit afraid of engaging on these exasperating but highly addictive Tinkthreads because I may be next. Who knows? God alleen weet.


SP?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> My sympathies. I can understand your confusion. A few weeks ago, Tinks posted some of her exasperating threads and she was jumped on (on occasion quite nastily) by the same people who are now her staunch defenders. It is all very weird. All I can think is that she has got nude photos of some of them or she has given them some sort of "love" potion. I must have missed something somewhere. It's all very strange. Now, the enemy du jour is Benboy (sp?) who is taking the flack and I suspect you are next. Good luck, my dear. I am actually a bit afraid of engaging on these exasperating but highly addictive Tinkthreads because I may be next. Who knows? God alleen weet.


Quite nastily from complete newbies to here too whom followed her from elsewhere as their lives are so sad and boring :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> My sympathies. I can understand your confusion. A few weeks ago, Tinks posted some of her exasperating threads and she was jumped on (on occasion quite nastily) by the same people who are now her staunch defenders. It is all very weird. All I can think is that she has got nude photos of some of them or she has given them some sort of "love" potion. I must have missed something somewhere. It's all very strange. Now, the enemy du jour is Benboy (sp?) who is taking the flack and I suspect you are next. Good luck, my dear. I am actually a bit afraid of engaging on these exasperating but highly addictive Tinkthreads because I may be next. Who knows? God alleen weet.


I get where you are coming from. I tend to avoid alot of Tinks's threads of late because they seem to be about something trivial but after 21 pages + I think I'm missing out and have to be nosey! I totally agree that the threads are addictive but at the end of the day Tinks isn't harming anyone and she just likes to vent and get things off her chest. Better to rant here rather than sticking a piece of veg up her OH where the sun doesn't shine or whack him over the head with a pan! lol!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Same old same old...different day. I reckon by mid afternoon this thread will be closed...


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> Quite nastily from complete newbies to here too whom followed her from elsewhere as their lives are so sad and boring :001_rolleyes:


Do people think I am someone else?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

On a weekly basis in my house we have sockgate. Apparently I eat his socks, whilst leaving my own around the house.

He is right, I do discard socks anywhere. When we moved i found at least 1 sock under nearly every piece of furniture.

I never, ever, ever tell him he is right though. I am an innocent victim of sock monsters.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> SP?


Used when not sure of spelling.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Do people think I am someone else?


I don't know! :scared:

For the record I don't think you are anyone else.

Tinks has confided to me she thinks she knows where the others came from and nothing at all to do with you in any way whatsoever


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> SP?


SP=Spelling. I wasn't sure if it was BenBear or Benboy and was too lazy to check.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> On a weekly basis in my house we have sockgate. Apparently I eat his socks, whilst leaving my own around the house.
> 
> He is right, I do discard socks anywhere. When we moved i found at least 1 sock under nearly every piece of furniture.
> 
> I never, ever, ever tell him he is right though. I am an innocent victim of sock monsters.


Oh yes... We have a weekly Monday morning battle over where I've hidden OH's clean work clothes. (Not that he sheds them as soon as he comes in, leaving them in dark corners instead of the laundry basket, of course  )


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> On a weekly basis in my house we have sockgate. Apparently I eat his socks, whilst leaving my own around the house.
> 
> He is right, I do discard socks anywhere. When we moved i found at least 1 sock under nearly every piece of furniture.
> 
> I never, ever, ever tell him he is right though. I am an innocent victim of sock monsters.


Do you have cats? We also had a sockgate where OH kept on losing one of a pair and blamed me. We eventually found that our cat, Girly, had been stealing dirty socks out of the laundry to make a "nest" of them at the back of a closet.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

SirHiss said:


> I don't know! :scared:
> 
> For the record I don't think you are anyone else.
> 
> Tinks has confided to me she thinks she knows where the others came from and nothing at all to do with you in any way whatsoever


Thanks, im not anyone else, havent come across Tinks until joining this forum. Also met with two other members at the weekend so I am sure they can vouch that I am who I say I am!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Closed this


----------

